# Agnes is crafting a hyacinth lamp (closed)



## g u a v a (Apr 21, 2020)

yup!

sending out dodo codes in groups of 3. i'll try and get as many folks in as i can ^^

no entry fee but tips or stuff from my *wishlist* would be cool (not at all expected or required tho)! if it's orderable i'm fine with just catalogging.

*queue:*

2.
jo_electric
hanzy
neverqueen

3.
karlexus
cavalieryouth
airysuit

4.
morthael
talisheo
theravenboys

5.
icyii
lokiboy
EMPTY


----------



## Rhilynn (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d love to visit~!


----------



## aprilofblossom (Apr 21, 2020)

I can let you catalog the wooden pot rack and moss ball?


----------



## g u a v a (Apr 21, 2020)

Rhilynn said:


> I’d love to visit~!





aprilofblossom said:


> I can let you catalog the wooden pot rack and moss ball?


that'd be awesome! ill send you both the dodo code ^^


----------



## Aluxia (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I visit as well?


----------



## jo_electric (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## hanzy (Apr 21, 2020)

I would love to visit if you are still letting people in x


----------



## neverqueen (Apr 21, 2020)

would love a visit!


----------



## Karlexus (Apr 21, 2020)

I would love to visit. I can bring the wood burning stove.


----------



## cavalieryouth (Apr 21, 2020)

If you're still letting people in I'd love to visit! I can bring you the wooden pot rack


----------



## g u a v a (Apr 21, 2020)

jo_electric said:


> Can I come?





hanzy said:


> I would love to visit if you are still letting people in x





neverqueen said:


> would love a visit!


will send you all a dodo code once this first group is finished ^^


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 21, 2020)

I would like to visit!


----------



## morthael (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d love to visit! I can bring you a terrarium!


----------



## g u a v a (Apr 21, 2020)

Karlexus said:


> I would love to visit. I can bring the wood burning stove.





cavalieryouth said:


> If you're still letting people in I'd love to visit! I can bring you the wooden pot rack





airysuit said:


> I would like to visit!


will send out the dodo code once the second group is done ^^


----------



## talisheo (Apr 21, 2020)

if its not too late, i would love to return


----------



## g u a v a (Apr 21, 2020)

morthael said:


> I’d love to visit! I can bring you a terrarium!





talisheo said:


> if its not too late, i would love to return


you three are up after the third group is out ^^~

p.s. talisheo happy to see you again!


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d love to visit! I can let you catalog the white refrigerator and pink long bathtub!

edit: I have a yellow simple kettle you can catalog too!


----------



## icyii (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I come please?
I'll bring these for you to catalog:
pink climbing wall
white bathrobe


----------



## LokiBoy (Apr 21, 2020)

I would love to come visit please.


----------



## g u a v a (Apr 21, 2020)

theravenboys said:


> I’d love to visit! I can let you catalog the white refrigerator and pink long bathtub!
> 
> edit: I have a yellow simple kettle you can catalog too!



sweet! i added you to the 4th group since there was one spot left.



icyii said:


> can I come please?





LokiBoy said:


> I would love to come visit please.



adding you both to the 5th group.

*NOTE~ will be closing down after the 6th group fills up

update! will be finishing this once the 5th group fills up*


----------



## icyii (Apr 21, 2020)

thanks so much! 

I'll bring these for you to catalog:
pink climbing wall
white bathrobe
yellow kettle


----------



## g u a v a (Apr 21, 2020)

icyii said:


> thanks so much!
> 
> I'll bring these for you to catalog:
> pink climbing wall
> ...


thank you!! super excited about the climbing wall ;A;

--
still a few spots open ^^

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020

also the third group just received their dodo code, thanks for your patience everyone!


----------



## LokiBoy (Apr 21, 2020)

I just have plain wooden shop sign to bring :S Is that ok?


----------



## g u a v a (Apr 21, 2020)

LokiBoy said:


> I just have plain wooden shop sign to bring :S Is that ok?


oo im looking for the diy recipe for that since it cant be ordered, so no worries! its no problem if you dont bring anything ^^

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020

also third group is almost out, will send out the next round of dodo codes shortly!!


----------



## LokiBoy (Apr 21, 2020)

I have a DIY for bonsai shelf you can have?


----------



## g u a v a (Apr 21, 2020)

LokiBoy said:


> I have a DIY for bonsai shelf you can have?


o wow! i hadn't even seen that one before, if you're sure i'd totally love that. again, it's free so don't feel obligated ^^;


----------



## LokiBoy (Apr 21, 2020)

I have an extra so I have no problem giving it to you


----------



## g u a v a (Apr 21, 2020)

LokiBoy said:


> I have an extra so I have no problem giving it to you


thank you!
--

also i'll be closing my gates once the 5th group is done


----------

